

EDF fined for hacking Greenpeace - aspratley
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/371149/edf-fined-1-5m-for-hacking-greenpeace-computer

======
bediger
It's really, really hard not to be cynical about this, given that Greenpeace's
ship Rainbow Warrior
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinking_of_the_Rainbow_Warrior>). Given the
tiny size of the fine relative to EDF's cash flow, one could cynically guess
that the two EDF "security staff" that got sacked for doing this were just
losers in some weird, inside-EDF corporate power play.

~~~
dfc
Hard not to be cynical given that the Rainbow Warrior...what? More generally
what is there to be cynical about? Should we be cynical about the integrity of
the french court?

In France are damages related to the cash flow of an organization? If not what
is the connection between the fine and the cash flow?

[http://m.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/78f3b452-0c70-11e1-8ac6-00144fe...](http://m.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/78f3b452-0c70-11e1-8ac6-00144feabdc0.html)

~~~
bediger
Ah. Pardon the half-thought. Hard not to be cynical given that a French secret
service scuttled the Rainbow Warrior at the French government's behest.

And yes, I think we should be cynical about the French court. After "People
United", we should be fairly cynical about the US courts, too, at least with
respect to any cases involving ordinary citizens vs corporations.

